# Smoked Meatballs and some ABT's with meatball fillin w-q/view



## chisoxjim (Jan 16, 2010)

Talk of meatballs on SMF made me crave some, and will make a perfect smoked snack for the early football game with some ABT's.

I used a 50/50 mix of freshly ground(butcher shop ground it to order in front of me) pork, and freshly ground chuck. Also 1 cup diced onion, 1 tbsp pepper vinegar, 1 egg, 3 pieces bread soaked in water, 2 tbsp parsley, 1/4 cup chopped green onion, 1/2 tbsp salt, 1/2 tbsp black pepper, 1/2 tbsp cayenne. 1 tbsp garlic Mixed by hand, and rolled.










Leftover meatball mix went into some ABT's:





when I put some bb ribs on at 2:00, I will put the meatballs and ABT's on as well.

thanks for looking


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jan 16, 2010)

I make meatballs from scratch every time and I typically use toasted bread or bread crumbs for filler. I cannot make any sense out of why you would use water soaked bread in your meatballs. Please elaborate.

Respectfully (so you don't take this the wrong way)

Dave


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 16, 2010)

its all good..  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






its an adaptation of chef paul prudhomme recipe for meatballs(typically done in brown gravy bu they work on the smoker as well), the bread quickly wetted in water then the water squeezed out replaces the breadcumbs of other meatballs.  Works the same way though with the egg as the binder.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 16, 2010)

I really like those meatballs there Jim for alittle hommade spagetti sauce and some mozzarella and a good roll and you'll have heaven on a roll. Then the abts I personally think that good abt should have some sort of meat on them to. Then applt some cheese and bacon.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 16, 2010)

some of those meatballs might end up in same marinara and a sandwich.  most will be put in a grape jelly and chili sauce mix..

Figured I needed to do something with tsome of the filling,  ABT's seemed a natural.  left alot of the veins intact, so hopefuly they are hot..

Just lit the chimney starter,  should get this all on the WSM by 2:00.

Im guessing the meatballs will take about an hour(they are small), and the ABT's 2 hours.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 16, 2010)

That's awesome Jim.  Guess what I'm getting ready to post?

Your's look better than mine.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 16, 2010)

hilarious dude,  great minds huh...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I bet yours will be top notch


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 16, 2010)

got the meatballs on:



a little TBS:



gonna do these about an hour then check.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 16, 2010)

damn...  meatballs are done.   spicy aftertones,  tossed them in the crock pot on warm(the only thing I will use a crock pot for, a warmer),  sauce is grape jelly, chili sauce. lea and perrins. soy sauce.







Ill break into these come game time..  go Saints...

ABT's about an hour out.


----------



## pepeskitty (Jan 16, 2010)

Those meatball look real tasty,  does your sauce you put them in enhance the flavor of the smoke?  Not knowing the amounts of your sauce,  I am assuming it is a little sweet?

Details, my friend, details.  LOL


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 16, 2010)

sorry,  I kind of just tossed the sauce together..

approx.  3/4 bottle chili sauce, 3/4 jar of grape jelly, 1 tbsp ketchup, 1 tsp soy sauce, 1 tsp lea and perrins

meatballs have a backend spice,  the heat from the cayenne, and the heat from the hot pepper vinegar.  smoke level is pefect subtle hickory...  sweet sauce compliments the backend heat..


----------



## bignick (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice little smoke ring on your balls there...I will be doing these soon.  I am copying your recipe into my "to smoke" folder.  Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks,

glad you are gonna use it,  sharing is a big part of what bbq is all about to me..


----------



## fire it up (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks great as always Jim!
Those meatballs really looked nice and juicy which is great, so easy to over cook meatballs and have them dry but masked by lots of sauce but that looked perfect!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks, 

i reallt made sure to pull them after an hour,  since they were really small.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 17, 2010)

these were the sh*t..



ABT's were hot as heck.,  left the veins in.  all good:



thanks to all who looked and followed this.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks great.

It is my experience that using dried bread crumbs just sucks up what juices are in the 'balls and makes them drier where as using bread(I soak mine in milk) seems to make them airier and more moist. Plus it's a good way to get rid of the heels and stale bread besides french toast.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks.

funny you mention using milk vs water, I was talking with my wife last night, and was going to try that next time. Now i will for sure.


----------



## brohnson (Jan 17, 2010)

YUMMY!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 18, 2010)

hilarious...  thanks

I left some out of the sauce that I am having for spaghetti and meatballs for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## rio_grande (Jan 18, 2010)

Those look awsome


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 18, 2010)

I appreciate that.   they were one of the food highlights of the weekend.


----------



## waysideranch (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice meat balls.


----------



## pignit (Jan 18, 2010)

*Shweeeeeeet!*


----------



## azrocker (Jan 18, 2010)

On the to do list! Looks good.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks folks,  

the more items I can do that my wife likes, the more ribs I get to sneak on the smoker as well.


----------

